

Columbus Day == Startup Day? - dbreunig

Next year Columbus Day should be rechristened Startup Day.<p>I think we've evolved beyond the knee-jerk reactions against Columbus. True, his voyage did kick off an arguably inevitable run through the native people of this continent. It's a tragedy.<p>But we have no reason to hold that against Columbus! He didn't set out to destroy entire populations any more than he set out to discover North America! Let's not let the pendulum swing so far the other way, not only (rightfully) taking away his credit for "discovering" a continent but assigning him blame for the ensuing death? Let's settle down and look at what he did that's worth noting.<p>He took a chance that no one else was willing to take for the sake of huge business returns. Oh, but it wasn't just for the money. It was for the adventure, the knowledge, and the pride. When faced with zero funds of his own to help him achieve what he felt he knew to be beyond the horizon, he went searching for capital. The VCs fo the day, royalty, heard his pitch and funded his quest. With cash in hand, he didn't cash out. He didn't pawn it off to someone else: he spent long hours and risked life and limb for knowledge and business. Something we should all celebrate.<p>Sound familiar?<p>Next year let's add to the list of Startups in history. Let's celebrate them on Columbus Day.<p>Thoughts?
======
ram1024
I'm Lovin' It

any excuse for a party, i say. good time to get together with people in the
biz and cheer the startups that survived the year and mourn those that have
kicked the bucket.

